# New Chat Thread Anyone???



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

The title says it all. Anyone wanna start a new chat thread?


----------



## jaimn

*Thankfulness...*

I have been thinking over thankfulness today...
So I moved this to it's own thread.


----------



## catharina

OK! What do we do? I'm new here, & have also never "chatted" before.


----------



## billiejw89

Sounds good


----------



## goathiker

A new chat thread would be great IF it was about anything except goats. We have a whole forum for goats, the GAA thread, and 2 threads that have already dissolved into nothing but people talking and asking questions about goats. The reason I quit going on the chat threads much was because it had just turned into people asking questions that should be on the forum, not in a chat thread.


----------



## Steampunked

Makes sense, and since I am on my standard hour and a half commute (uuuugh) I'll bite:

Chatting about anything but goats - I'm an old ex-punk, slightly less ex-goth. Lots of us ended up outside the cities because we can't afford to live closer in - or want space to be weird off by ourselves and are too ancient now to deal with people being mean.

I have lots of old punk friends who have chickens, etc. And lots of similar friends who now do federal government work, as I do. It's like a haven for old weirdos since they don't care about how you look, just what you do.

I've been wondering how much I've achieved in life and if I'm doing enough for society. This commute is murder on my energy levels. And it makes me introspective about my purpose in life, and all the things I don't do that I should, when it comes to equity, community fairness, and safety.


----------



## goathiker

Ah punk rockers, the new wave of misunderstood youth :lol: I was a head banger for the most part :ROFL: The only Australian band I remember listening to was Midnight Oil...


----------



## Steampunked

Ahaha, Peter Garrett was boss of my department for a little while he was in government. Good God, that man is TALL. Standing next to him I felt a sense of vertigo


----------



## luvmyherd

I am all for a thread that does not discuss goats. But I am having to laugh at *an old ex-punk, slightly less ex-goth* that feels *too ancient now to deal with people being mean*. Try being an old Hippie. Not an ex, just old.
My husband and I went to the doctor today for the first time in over 10 years. We knew we were fighting an uphill battle with this wet behind the ears resident. But we tried and ended up with half of what we asked for and referrals for procedures we did not want. We eat our own grass fed goat and rabbit and chicken. We drink our milk raw. There are just few things we would like from the pharma/westernmedical world; do you think you could provide them? There is this thing called protocol and they feel they have to stick to it.
(I am sure I would have made a great goth had I been born 20 years later. Or...........................a great pioneer in the 1700's.)


----------



## goathiker

It's funny how every once in a while you look around and realize that a good number of the active names on the forum have changed. Every time that happens it all changes slowly. It's been fun watching this forum evolve...


----------



## luvmyherd

That is so true. (I see we joined at the same time.) I miss some of the old posters but I try to address the welcome threads and keep up with who is new.
Are we Elder Statesmen yet?


----------



## goathiker

We should :lol: be you could put "Goat Spot Veteran" under your avatar picture where mine says I'm watching you.


----------



## TGSAdmin

goathiker said:


> A new chat thread would be great IF it was about anything except goats. We have a whole forum for goats, the GAA thread, and 2 threads that have already dissolved into nothing but people talking and asking questions about goats. The reason I quit going on the chat threads much was because it had just turned into people asking questions that should be on the forum, not in a chat thread.


If you see that flag it and I will correct it. That's why I don't like chat threads and chat systems. You lose good info to them.


----------



## goathiker

Good news for surfers and picnickers, bad news for pallid folk who color like steamed crabs when exposed to the sun: Vast portions of the U.S. could get blasted with abnormal warmth this summer, including probable heat-magnets like New England, the West Coast, Hawaii, and Alaska.

That’s according to NOAA’s Climate Prediction Center, which is forecasting “well-above average” warmth throughout the land from June to August. Here’s a probability map for temperatures ranking in the top third of the historical average; darker hues indicate greater chances for sweltering conditions


----------



## KristiStone

goathiker said:


> Good news for surfers and picnickers, bad news for pallid folk who color like steamed crabs when exposed to the sun: Vast portions of the U.S. could get blasted with abnormal warmth this summer, including probable heat-magnets like New England, the West Coast, Hawaii, and Alaska.
> 
> That's according to NOAA's Climate Prediction Center, which is forecasting "well-above average" warmth throughout the land from June to August. Here's a probability map for temperatures ranking in the top third of the historical average; darker hues indicate greater chances for sweltering conditions


Nooooo, we don't need any more heat in California....WATER. It's water we need. LOL

I like the idea of just getting to know each other, rather than talking about goats. I don't have much to share on that front, so you can see why I like this idea.


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> Good news for surfers and picnickers, bad news for pallid folk who color like steamed crabs when exposed to the sun: Vast portions of the U.S. could get blasted with abnormal warmth this summer, including probable heat-magnets like New England, the West Coast, Hawaii, and Alaska.
> 
> That's according to NOAA's Climate Prediction Center, which is forecasting "well-above average" warmth throughout the land from June to August. Here's a probability map for temperatures ranking in the top third of the historical average; darker hues indicate greater chances for sweltering conditions


Time to move to Kansas


----------



## KristiStone

We've been getting a ton of wind lately, but not a lot of rain. It's been rumored for a long time--and the people here are fearing--a long, hot summer here in the Inland Empire where we live. It can get up over 100 degrees daily for two months straight--easy. So yeah---we're not looking forward to having those conditions any longer, that's for sure!


----------



## TeyluFarm

I have to say, I'm not looking forward to really high temperatures, but I'm happy to no longer need a jacket in late May.

As another random topic, anyone have advice on an Australian Shepard/Beagle mix? She is an incredibly sweet dog but wants to eat our chickens, grabs the goats by the back legs and hangs on, and digs everywhere. She is a natural hunter of mice and moles and attempts to catch sparrows and other small birds. I've never had either breed before. We rescued her from a not so smart neighbor around Thanksgiving.

I will say she is incredibly tolerant of children, and watching her try to make friends with the cats is hilarious


----------



## goathiker

How old is she?


----------



## TeyluFarm

Around nine months, he couldn't remember when they were born. She's very much a puppy currently, I'm working with her but she has a stubborn streak a mile wide lol


----------



## TeyluFarm

Here she is


----------



## goathiker

OMG that's the cutest thing I ever saw... I do know both breeds. I'll be back after I take care of something.


----------



## teejae

yep we have had the hottest summer on record and now nearly winter yesterday was 30c (86F) today 27c much more pleasant but still very dry but all will change on this friday when it will hit 31c + !! so much for Autumn :sun:
Im still wearing summer clothes and jarmies (PJ's) im worried we are heading for another drought....sigh.
according to the BOM (weather mob) we are in for a cool change ahhhhh.
Im a huge Midnight Oil fan and mob is aussie speak for a group teejae


----------



## goathiker

This was my music at the time... It's worth a listen


----------



## catharina

TeyluFarm said:


> As another random topic, anyone have advice on an Australian Shepard/Beagle mix? She is an incredibly sweet dog but wants to eat our chickens, grabs the goats by the back legs and hangs on, and digs everywhere. She is a natural hunter of mice and moles and attempts to catch sparrows and other small birds. I've never had either breed before. We rescued her from a not so smart neighbor around Thanksgiving.


I'll be following this! She sounds exactly like my dog. She is so persistent. The look on her face when she's after her "prey" is like another dog entirely. She seems oblivious to anything at that point including having water sprayed on her. She is a 25 pound terrier mix & very hyper & puppyish even at 2 & a half. She likes to dig too, especially she likes to "help" me when I'm digging! Since the chickens & goats have already destroyed my yard it doesn't really matter though.

One thing that helped with the chicken chasing was having an aggressive rooster who didn't like anyone. Then he died & she's back at it. My husband didn't like the crowing & said no more roosters.

Eventually my buck figured out what his huge horns were for & put an end to the leg biting. Things were good for about a year, but now she has an obsession with a new little doeling & watches till she's away from dad. I have blocked her way in to their pen now.

The little brat has no interest in the hordes of rats around here-what do you guys do to keep rat populations low?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Cats. We don't have rats in the barn, but we have a cat to keep mice away from the house


----------



## KristiStone

Adorable puppy. 

We don't have rats, but we do have mice in our barn because we have rabbits and chinchillas and we leave their feed out. I'll tell you what, once these guys are no more, we won't be getting any more sensitive-to-heat animals. They make summer a very worrisome time for us.

For the mice, we have a barn cat. BUT, our barn cat doesn't spend a whole lot of time in our barn, or on our property for that matter. Pfft. LOL

This morning will be my second day of milking, so I'll be out doing that. Hopefully Willow won't step in the bucket again. :hammer:


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch

Cute puppy! 

We have an oldie barn cat, 12 this year. Sweet as can be. He has always done a good job at keeping the mice population down, He's been having some arthritic trouble lately. He seems to be wanting to take naps more and more..


----------



## luvmyherd

As to the weather report.......we are praying for some warm sunshine when we visit our grandchildren in Michigan next month. So, warmer than usual would be good for us.ray:

I empathize about the doggies. We have gone through many in 44 years. Some are just smart and eager to please. (Gadget and Sk8R)Some train up with a lot of work and time. (Max, Brandy) Some just cannot be contained. (Rigby, Shotzee) It can be really hard. Your little darling is beautiful and I hope you can get her trained.

All we have now is a 4½ pound Chihuahua. Anytime she acts up I can just grab her. It is quite hysterical as my goats are so well trained that they answer to their names and just run to the milking stand. But Cocita will still chase them, nipping at their heals and thinks she's a herd dog.:lol:


----------



## catharina

My neighbor feeds all the stray cats on our street but all they do in my yard is poop! Do that many cats really catch rats? My mom always let hers out & the carnage was horrible, but never a single rat. Terriers are supposed to kill rats but Julie has no interest. I tried tossing a dead one around to give her the idea to chase them, but she barely gave it a sniff.


----------



## goathiker

Cats will kill little rats but, adults ones are too strong and mean. My terriers do kill rats, they are trained to hunt squirrels too.


----------



## CanucksStar-17

When I went out to feed my rabbits this evening I was leaning over one of the cages and scratching one of the bunnies behind the ears and I thought I could feel something on my head, I reached up and nothing. 

A few seconds later I felt something on my shoulder I glanced over and realized it was one of our barn swallows who has a nest in the rafters just relaxing on my shoulder. He flew off and then came back and landed on my shoulder again. He ended up doing this three times, just sitting on my shoulder for a bit flying off and then coming back and sitting on it again. I have no idea why he was doing that, and why in the world he wasn't scared of me... I'm tempted to go and sit out there tomorrow and see if he will do it again.


----------



## goathiker

Oh, that's neat. I love the little bits of wildlife in my yard. I had a little bat that used to come out and catch bugs around the yard light every night. I loved to watch him out there. It was amazing to me how many people would be visiting and want to go shoot the poor little sucker. I mean, he must have been all of 4 inches tall. They eat an obscene amount of harmful insects in their life times. 

One hot late evening we were standing in the yard letting the kids watch him and my son pulled his shirt out to cool his tummy. That little bat flew right through the bottom of his shirt and came out the neck :lol: 

That was years ago but, his family is still here living in the old wool shed behind our place. We see 5 or 6 now.


----------



## ksalvagno

With all the bugs we have, I wish we had a couple bats. I also need a barn cat or two but DH is very against it.


----------



## ksalvagno

luvmyherd said:


> All we have now is a 4½ pound Chihuahua. Anytime she acts up I can just grab her. It is quite hysterical as my goats are so well trained that they answer to their names and just run to the milking stand. But Cocita will still chase them, nipping at their heals and thinks she's a herd dog.:lol:


I have a 4.5 lb Chihuahua too. It is fun to have a small dog.


----------



## KristiStone

We don't have rats, but our old cat used to catch gophers like crazy--she was awesome. My hope is that our new boy will keep our mouse population down, but more likely that's being done by our chickens and any snakes on our property.


----------



## CanucksStar-17

I have a Chihuahua as well. His name is Joey. And yes he is on a leash because our fence has two big of holes and he will slip through and try to say hi to the dogs across the road, the little stinker.


----------



## goathiker

Looks like we have all the coat types covered :lol: Mine is Kayla.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

CanucksStar-17 said:


> I have a Chihuahua as well. His name is Joey. And yes he is on a leash because our fence has two big of holes and he will slip through and try to say hi to the dogs across the road, the little stinker.
> View attachment 108472


We have the short haired version of Joey! :lol:

I also have a teeny little Chihuahua, he's usually right around 3.75lbs, funny how a lot of us have small dogs.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

The major downside to have tiny brown dogs is that they're the right size and color of the chickens they like to eat.... it's sad when you have to worry about a hawk swooping down on your itty bitty dog!


----------



## luvmyherd

I never thought I would EVER have a Chihuahua. A dachshund was the smallest we would go. But Cocita was on her fourth rescue family. She had a terrible life. She had a family who took good care of her after she was rescued from the puppy mill; but the son died and the mother could not take care of her. So she has abandonment issues as well her other phobias. When she ended up with my son who has 3 other dogs I was reluctant but finally caved. She is 13 and we will be her forever home.

Everyone's dogs are so adorable.

My daughter just cracks up because I have become one of those dog dressing/toting women we used to laugh at.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

We just got a little chihuahua mix puppy. This is Spot! He has some shitzhu and Jack Russell mixed in there too..


----------



## ksalvagno

All the pups are too cute!


----------



## KristiStone

So weird. I have two chihuahua pups as well--mixes. Yours are all cuter tho.


----------



## catharina

ksalvagno said:


> With all the bugs we have, I wish we had a couple bats. I also need a barn cat or two but DH is very against it.


People out here are really into putting up bat houses. Sometimes it takes a long time for the bats to start using them. We put one up 3 years ago & it's still empty, but maybe that's because there are already bats living behind the gutter on the shed. I recently found the poop underneath the gutter, so I knew. That's how you know they're using the bat houses too. Bat poop kind of looks like a cross between mouse poop & Rice-a-Roni! ::


----------



## KristiStone

catharina said:


> Bat poop kind of looks like a cross between mouse poop & Rice-a-Roni! ::


Well. That's a visual. LOL

Edited to add: Is it compostable?


----------



## goathiker

It's the best fertilizer in the world. Best poop ever :lol: 

Bats usually know that your bat house is there but, they won't move their colony unless something happens to where they are now.


----------



## catharina

goathiker said:


> It's the best fertilizer in the world. Best poop ever :lol:


There are actually people who make a living collecting bat guano to sell.


----------



## caprine crazy

Didn't mascara used to be made out of bat poop?


----------



## KristiStone

caprine crazy said:


> Didn't mascara used to be made out of bat poop?


OH. Nononono. LOL

Did it really, though?? What a fun tidbit of info, if so.


----------



## luvmyherd

Apparently not.

http://www.snopes.com/business/secret/mascara.asp 
http://www.ask.com/beauty-fashion/mascara-made-out-bat-guano-b01d20e61a5303e3

Seriously, I would prefer that, provided it was sterilized, to chemicals.


----------



## goathiker

It does however contain fish scales :lol:


----------



## CanucksStar-17

I was always told/thought that it used to be made out of bat poop as well...


----------



## KristiStone

I might have to get me some of that bat poop. 

How many of you are looking at SUPER hot temps next week? This summer? It looks like next week we'll be at 97 for at least two days, and temps close to that on the days surrounding those two days. Ugh. My gardens are going to suffer, I think. At least I have my drip systems finished.

Off to deep water the gardens!


----------



## luvmyherd

It looks like we may hit 100º by Tuesday.:sun:
I can handle the heat when it comes on gradually. But this jumping from 60's to 90's overnight throws me, and my goats, off.

Hope ya'll have some fun plans for the weekend.


----------



## KristiStone

luvmyherd said:


> It looks like we may hit 100º by Tuesday.:sun:
> I can handle the heat when it comes on gradually. But this jumping from 60's to 90's overnight throws me, and my goats, off.


I know, right? We've been 60s and 70s this week and will be 80s and 90s next week. Sheesh. Weather can't decide what it wants to do!


----------



## luvmyherd

My gardens are going to suffer, I think.<<<

Oh geese!(I think I meant jeese.) We have seedlings that have been in their pots way too long. 100º is not a good temp for transplanting!


----------



## KristiStone

luvmyherd said:


> My gardens are going to suffer, I think.<<<
> 
> Oh geese! We have seedlings that have been in their pots way too long. 100º is not a good temp for transplanting!


Maybe try in the evening, then deep water for a while afterward; then again in the morning (works better if you have a drip system). Or wait until after the 100s until it gets more temperate again.

I transplanted some cucumber plants last night and did that, but I didn't water this morning (not too hot here today). Everything looks good this morning, not even any shock that I can see. Maybe cukes don't do that, though, the way squash does.


----------



## luvmyherd

>>>Maybe try in the evening, then deep water for a while afterward; then again in the morning (works better if you have a drip system). Or wait until after the 100s until it gets more temperate again.<<<

We did that and then flooded the garden. We did lose one squash plant but everything else is doing okay. But it is going to be in triple digits or close all week. We could not postpone it as we are leaving on a trip to Michigan next Monday. Everything is a rush job suddenly.

We are really looking forward to seeing our grandchildren whom we have not seen for 10 months. Little Blake will be an entirely different person.


----------



## KristiStone

luvmyherd said:


> >>>Maybe try in the evening, then deep water for a while afterward; then again in the morning (works better if you have a drip system). Or wait until after the 100s until it gets more temperate again.<<<
> 
> We did that and then flooded the garden. We did lose one squash plant but everything else is doing okay. But it is going to be in triple digits or close all week. We could not postpone it as we are leaving on a trip to Michigan next Monday. Everything is a rush job suddenly.
> 
> We are really looking forward to seeing our grandchildren whom we have not seen for 10 months. Little Blake will be an entirely different person.


Ahh, yeah, I understand. Gotta see the kids. 

Yep, Thursday through Sunday is gonna be right around 100 here pretty consistently. Yuck. I should figure out what to do with my seedlings before then. At least get them transplanted in larger pots anyway, and set in the shade. I don't have anywhere to plant them atm, so I've got 8 kale seedlings and probably 16 melon plants to transplant. Not to mention a billion sweet potato slips that I'm dragging my feet on.


----------



## luvmyherd

Found this at OSH today.


----------



## ksalvagno

Cool!


----------



## FIKEJSDG

Hi, everyone. New to the post; but joined for goat-info and nothing more. If another chat thread is started on this site; I really don't care as long as I can make sure I don't get notices on new postings and stuff to it.

Happy goats!

- Dennis F.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I think by commenting on it, now you're going to get notices... You wouldn't have if you hadn't have commented.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Go to settings and clear your cash and disable push notifications. By replying to a thread you are following and would get notifications and or emails.


----------



## goathiker

That's just funny, how did he end up clear down here on his first post?? :lol:


----------



## Goats Rock

I've got a rant, and this is as good a place as any! My goats are at my place- we built a big barn 2 yrs. ago. But, my main farm, which is the typical big old farm house, bank barn, outbuildings, etc. is up the road about 2 miles. We have our farm fields between here and there. I also store all my round bales there. (wanted a barn for them, here, but ran out of $$). 

Here is the rant- When one is traveling a rural road, on a red Mahindra tractor with a slow moving vehicle sign on the back, flashers going and a giant round bale on a spear in the front, wouldn't a car driver notice such a thing? Apparently, texting is more important than noticing your surroundings in the country. 

That dumb idiot actually hit my bale of hay because at the last second looked up and saw me. She (young female- maybe early 20's with a baby in the back seat) swerved and then cut back in and hit my bale. Fortunately, I had headed for the side of the road, as the ditch is pretty flat there. I was fine, she never stopped. I couldn't believe it. Is texting more important than the baby in the back seat? Did she even realize what she did? Or will the dumb twit wonder how all the hay got caught in her door handle? (The fabric on the bale was a bit torn from getting it out of the barn.) 

I usually have DH follow me, but with flashers and SMV sign, broad daylight and dry roads, I figured all was well. Nope... unfortunately, I've had them run up on the combine and almost hit it. Big, green, size of a small house...

Just watch out for all these distracted and stupid drivers when you are on the road on a tractor or combine. Phone use and driving is my biggest pet peeve. Thanks for letting me rant.


----------



## ksalvagno

Texting is more important than anything. They especially like to drive fast and text at the same time. That LOL they are texting is critical to get out at once. Glad you are ok.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Glad all is well... that's pretty stupid... and even with a BABY?! WOW.


----------



## teejae

here you can get a $330 fine and points off your licence,very dangerous stupid woman risking a baby :-x teejae


----------



## catharina

Everyone seems to be addicted to their stupid screens. Kids don't want to play outside any more or (heaven forbid!) read.

They had a bad commuter train crash out here & it turned out the guy supposed to be running the train was texting. He's probably lucky he died--being %100 responsible for killing people has got to ruin the rest of your life. In fact, if that woman had killed herself or the baby, I would imagine it would be hard on you just wondering if there had been any possible way to have avoided her. I'm really glad everyone is OK. Hopefully she scared herself a bit & will drive more attentively now.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

That's the reason we have goats, and a garden, and a new house on land. 

I'm sick of seeing kids and teenagers on their phones or playing video games all the time. 

I already spend way too much time on my phone, usually on TGS. DH spends way too much time playing video games!! We were raised with that stuff 24-7 so we've had to make the deliberate decisions to make changes with how we raise our kids. Most people get goats and gardens for health reasons...for us it was for our children's mental/spiritual and physical health.

My brother in law and his wife have recently let us know that they're moving here and are hoping I will watch their girls, who are the same age as mine. I'm more than willing to but those kids are already glued to iPads and iPhones and who knows what else, we're going to have some hard lessons to teach when they're here...


----------



## CanucksStar-17

When I was younger I played outside all the time, my mom had to threaten us with no supper if we didn't come inside. As soon as supper was over we were back outside, building tree forts, pushing each other in the wagons, playing by the creek, my sister and I always played with the baby lambs or goats, we would make little rope halters and lead them around the property. 

When I turned 16 we finally got a computer, by then I had a lot of farm work and house work to do and didn't have time to go on the computer, I got a job that summer as well. But my younger siblings don't know how to play outside, at least not as much and when they do end up playing outside they end up fighting all the time. 

The difference between when I was growing up and when my three younger siblings (the older one is only 2 years younger then me) are growing up is so much different. The problem is that my mom had to get a job because my dad was laid off. When my mom wasn't home the kids wouldn't get off the computer.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Thanks exactly what we're working so hard to avoid. Both of my parents also worked so I was always alone. My parents got me a horse but they were idiots about it and got me a "green broke" one year old Percheron mix so, you can imagine how well that went with a ten year old girl and city parents. After that it was books, gameboys, and later computers and cell phones. My husband didn't even have a yard growing up, just driveway. He pretty much grew up on videogames. So we're definitely doing our best to do better by our kids! They deserve to live life abundantly.


----------



## catharina

Canucks, those are lovely childhood memories! What will these ones have to look back on? Nothing will stand out, just sitting on the couch day after day. Even when they're not playing the dumb games, they're talking about them. My boys have little interest in the goats, chickens or garden. I'd like to limit their screen time but it's hard to be consistent when dad isn't on board.

I've been encouraging them to build forts where the goats go, but they don't seem to really know what to do & I end up doing most of it. At least they're outdoors. Sometimes we watch movies together which is nice.


----------



## goathiker

My daughter is a single mother... Kind of. Her younger sister has lived with her and been the boy's nanny from day one. 

Anyway, everyday after she gets home from work they eat dinner and then she loads everyone up and takes them either for a hike or to play in the river near our house. A man she recently broke up with for many reasons all coming down to a Narcissistic and controlling personality told her she was an irresponsible mother for doing that. Apparently she's supposed to be too "adult" to play anymore and the boy having a quiet evening is more important than fun time with mom and auntie.


----------



## ksalvagno

Good thing she broke up with him. Sounds like a jerk.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

I wish I had the energy to go for a hike after work! Good for her!

Keep playing


----------



## ksalvagno

So I have some new additions. A friend had chickens in the city and lost all but one to a couple different dog attacks. She wanted to rehome her so I took her (white one) and got her 3 friends. So this will force the issue of getting a chicken coop.


----------



## mommal

I stole female goslings today! :clap:

It was my evil plan.....

I have Pilgrim Geese. Two pair (plus an extra lady). Since the two ganders are so good at their jobs of being protective of the females, they've bruised a few bums and are on my must-go list. But I've been waiting for the nests to hatch.... Those ganders are great at making sure the babies make it in this world. Gotta love ganders for that reason! But, my goal is eggs, not offspring. So, I planned to steal the female goslings as soon as mom and dad started to take them out into the bright new world. Evil, I know!

Today, I got my chance with the first nest. It was their first day out and the goose family was not quiet about announcing their arrival. Proud mama and Papa started off down the valley for the first outing. 

Then came the human (me). I said my sweet hellos to the family and pet Papa goose on the head. He has always loved me since I bopped him in the beak with my slipper and sent him flying backward after he attacked my daughter. Thinking a cupid had just struck him with an arrow, he's followed me faithfully everywhere I go ever since. So, Papa let me reach down and take all three females (Pilgrim geese, so I took all the dark-beaked babies). I scooped them up and we are now raising them by hand so they will become lovely egg-layers for us. 

I miss having goose eggs. We've had geese for many years, but since we have ganders, I don't usually get the eggs. Now I plan to have only females and sell the adult pairs.

I admit, it went shamefully smooth stealing them. I almost put them back.... but this will be worth it!


----------



## TeyluFarm

Lol! That's great!


----------



## mommal

Here they are with more that just hatched...


----------



## ksalvagno

Way too cute!


----------



## mommal

It's crazy how fast they learn and grow. In just hours there is so much they know. It reminds me of how fast goat kids grow. Our first kid born here was happily nibbling hay before his rear end was delivered!


----------



## catharina

That hen in front is beautiful! What kind is she? Not a Delaware? Mine's not that pretty.

The goslings are super adorable! What do you do with goose eggs? Eat them or use the shells for crafts? How do they taste?


----------



## ksalvagno

Columbian Wyandotte is the white and black hen.


----------



## luvmyherd

Those goslings are adorable! I went through a similar thing with turkeys. I love turkey eggs way more that chicken. But the Toms act like the ganders. It never occurred to me to snatch a couple of poults just for eggs.

Just checking in from Utica, Illinois. We have been driving for 3 days and will finally see our grandchildren tomorrow. It has been 10 months! Way too long. I love the rants about screens and kids. My grandchildren are so addicted and I just hate it.


----------



## CanucksStar-17

I was just talking to a friend about geese yesterday. I have one goose on the farm that has been here for 12 years, she only laid three eggs this year but we didn't have the heart to get rid of her, we have never really fed her, she likes being independent and finding her own food so it's not like she's expensive to keep. 

I've never tasted a difference between goose eggs and chicken eggs. Other then the fact they are massive compared to chicken eggs. I do my know if that's just me or not though.


----------



## mommal

That's one of the things I just love about geese. So inexpensive to keep and hardy. Their eggs are wonderful, but like duck eggs in their richness.


----------



## Goats Rock

Our down the road neighbors had a pair of geese when I was a kid. Man were they evil! My legs got bitten every time I went over there! I was too dumb to understand that running away was the worst thing to do with geese or dogs! 

Back many years ago, there were not all the Canadian geese like now. It was a novelty to even see them. We were fortunate to have a nesting pair near the farm pond. ( their descendent are still here! 45 yrs. later) we call them "Sky Carp". They are not a favored bird! 

My friend and I decided to get 2 baby geese. We crawled through the long grass, over cow piles, under a cow, ( we were young and stupid) and crept up to the nest. One goose was gone, the other swimming in the pond. We snatched 2 and took off running. 

Bad mistake. Mr. Goose ran/flew at us, biting and beating us with his wings. We ended up dropping the goslings and running for our lives. Boy were we bruised and battered. I had no idea feathery wings could hurt so much. 
We were sore, but way wiser in the ways of geese.


----------



## mommal

There are some mean geese out there! Mostly ganders. But, that's what makes them great parents. It's true that people really don't understand just how powerful they can be. I know I've heard more than one story of a child being killed by a geese attacking. I've really never had any problems with the females and they can be quite friendly and calm if you raise them that way.


----------



## Steampunked

My evil goat-related plans are gradually coming to fruition - my partner saw Nigerian Dwarves and has fallen in love with them, and my little four year old visited a farm today. She wasn't at all afraid of any of the animals, and when a goat tried to chew at her pants strings, she lifted his head and pushed him away and told him he was naughty. She's brave enough to hug the cows and go in and talk to the deer, which is pretty good for us, as we're essentially suburban. Most of her friends are terrified of everything that isn't a cat and stay far away from animals.

Our goat area is flat now, and today we moved the beehive away from where we'll be building the shelter - something that is rather horribly important to consider!

Added - this however is the beastie that my daughter fell in love with. She's convinced I have enough room for a cow, but we really, really don't! No matter how much she begs.


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## Goats Rock

Calves are great, then they grow up to be 1500 lb. cows! PS. Your daughter is darling!


----------



## goathiker

There ARE miniature cows you know...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

goathiker said:


> There ARE miniature cows you know...


And they're giant jerk faces! And escape artists.... and they go feral and kick you! :lol:


----------



## Goats Rock

I forgot about miniature cows. But, they sound like they might be challenging!


----------



## goathiker

Nah, miniature Jerseys are just as sweet as full sized ones. Lacie's is a miniature beef cow. 
Even a full sized Jersey isn't that big and they make good oxen if you want a work animal instead of a milk animal.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She used to be so sweet too, what happened! :lol: So lesson learned, don't get a mini hereford


----------



## CanucksStar-17

Honestly for me cows are easier to handle then goats. If you teach your cows manners they are sweet hearts. Right now I own a Holstein/Beef cross, he is for meat and he is big, but the nicest cow in the pen, always runs over to me for hugs and neck scratches. 

I've owned a couple mini jerseys and besides the fact that the escape out of everything they are awesome cows. Good for small family's. Never had a mini Hereford though.

Don't ever get a lowline though! They are nasty, I am looking after a friends right now and she is skittish not mean, but my friend who breeds lowline has been kicked so many times she had to get surgery on her knees. Lowlines might be small but they are little devils!!!


----------



## luvmyherd

We got home from Michigan yesterday. It was a very successful trip. We got to spend lots of time with the grandkids. We did lots of fishing and hiking. The last leg of the drive home seemed like it took forever. But we are well rested now and preparing for our departure to WA in 6 days. YIKES!!!!
Due to her being on a hunger strike and requiring force feeding; Turtalini made the 5000 mile round trip with us.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is great that you had a good time!


----------



## luvmyherd

We were only home for five days when we had to leave for Washington and Camp Pikanosee. "Camp was very, entertaining, and they said we'd have some fun if it stopped raining!"
It was so wet and cold that I never even got my camera out for pictures. I have to give the kids credit as they never complained. They paddled those canoes and kayaks in the rain and swam in that freezing cold lake. Luckily, folks from WA know to prepare and we had quite a few (though not enough) tarps. There were enough to keep the fire pit dry so we had a warming station. I have to give great credit to our tent that did not leak.
The day camp ended the sun came out, of course. We drove to the coast for some really good seafood. We drove up the coast for a ways and were amused by this sign.


----------



## Goatzrule

That sounds like you had fun. My family is going on our first vacation in a long time. We are heading up to northern maine near the canadian border. My older sister and her kids are meeting us up there. My dad and his other daughter are more "city" people and a little bitter about the fact we cant always just go on vacation whenever we want so we are going big. Honestly id much rather be showing the goats or staying home than going camping, not that i dont like camping but going camping with the whole fandamily is like looney toons.


----------



## luvmyherd

I hope you have a wonderful time.
Getting away can be so hard and most people just don't understand.


----------



## MamaJenDSP

Ugh my hubby's family doesn't get why we're not at their beck & call. For starters, we now live 500 miles away. And then his job is very time consuming. So we have to pick time off very carefully! I just shake my head & breathe deep!


----------



## TGSAdmin

luvmyherd said:


> We were only home for five days when we had to leave for Washington and Camp Pikanosee. "Camp was very, entertaining, and they said we'd have some fun if it stopped raining!"
> It was so wet and cold that I never even got my camera out for pictures. I have to give the kids credit as they never complained. They paddled those canoes and kayaks in the rain and swam in that freezing cold lake. Luckily, folks from WA know to prepare and we had quite a few (though not enough) tarps. There were enough to keep the fire pit dry so we had a warming station. I have to give great credit to our tent that did not leak.
> The day camp ended the sun came out, of course. We drove to the coast for some really good seafood. We drove up the coast for a ways and were amused by this sign.


What do the little man and women mean? Bathrooms?


----------



## goathiker

Yes, bathrooms, no potable water, and the requisite .22 caliber bullet holes necessary to all state signs on the coast :lol:


----------



## Goatzrule

Well im back. I got asked to represent the state for public speaking at Eastern States Exposition aka Big E in late september. My topic is grooming dairy goats for show. Im terrified, honestly I have no Idea how i even made it to states, I dont do public speaking, I hate talking to people. Anyway this is going to be interesting!


----------



## luvmyherd

Sounds exciting. I hope you can do it as it will build your confidence for the future.:ram:


----------



## Goatzrule

As long as I dont throw up or faint!


----------



## Goats Rock

Imagine the audience sitting in their underwear! Visualize that and you won't be as nervous
I bet you will do just fine!


----------



## Goatzrule

that will make it worse lol!


----------



## TeyluFarm

Goatzrule said:


> Well im back. I got asked to represent the state for public speaking at Eastern States Exposition aka Big E in late september. My topic is grooming dairy goats for show. Im terrified, honestly I have no Idea how i even made it to states, I dont do public speaking, I hate talking to people. Anyway this is going to be interesting!


How did it go?

Sent from my LG-K373 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goatzrule

Wow that was forever ago. Eastern States was awesome last year even though I lost my voice. I am going again this year but instead to show my ladies.


----------



## luvmyherd

Goatzrule said:


> Wow that was forever ago.


Yikes, it was! We have had another Michigan trip since then!!















They change so much when you only get to see them once a year.


----------

